# pede mating vid



## Galapoheros (Sep 1, 2009)

I took some more pede mating vid last night.  Too bad the music ran out on the first part.  Anybody know how I could fix that?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1h2hPrwP-M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qB4MWMozyk

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## CodeWilster (Sep 1, 2009)

Spectacular footage!!! So what will you call these ones?


----------



## CodeWilster (Sep 2, 2009)

Whoa!!! REALLY thanks for posting! Your vid inspired me to the point that I for the heck of it threw my S.heros castaneiceps with my arizonensis and walah!!!!!

Foreplay:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d-9PwnHZcns&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d-9PwnHZcns&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Constructing sperm web:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BzTkf8tL1dg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BzTkf8tL1dg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Female picking up spermatophore:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fudgw2Y9ARQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fudgw2Y9ARQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

The male is trying to construct a burrow system where he can leave a spermatophore for the female to follow behind and pick up in the first clip. Unfortunately the coco kept on collapsing and so I threw in a few pieces of cork bark which helped A LOT as you can see by the later videos. Thanks Galapoheros for your post lol I am not trying to hijack your thread but it was because of you I decided to throw them together!!!!


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 2, 2009)

HA!  That was awesome!  She looked a lot more desperate than this female I saw breed, they got in a fight at first.  What kind of vid camera do you have?, the vid quality from mine is horrible compared to what most other people's vids.  Now if we can just get some plings!  I have a good idea of what they would look like, all except the red head along with the black head:? , don't know how that would come out.  A waiting game till next year now...  Where did you get those round containers.  I only found one kind of like it and then they stopped carrying them.  Maybe other people will start trying it more with their pedes.  When fights have broken out, I've used chopsticks and tongs to pull them apart.  Sometimes they get hurt pretty bad but they are good at healing up from bad injuries.  I've never had one die from a fight yet.


----------



## CodeWilster (Sep 2, 2009)

Actually they never fought until after mating, but it was usually just a quick terminal slap then they would flee from eachother until I separated them. I do have a nicer video camera but those videos I just posted were made using my digital camera. The round containers are the largest size of clear, pre-punched containers that superiorenterprise.com has. They work spectacularly for just about anything, especially larger pedes (although some of my S.s "Malaysian Giants" are longer than the diameter of the containers!!!) I am going to try to breed some of my other pedes (identical morphs though) only my last few tries have not been so great. I could never really figure out what a receptive female and a desperate male looked like (all the others would fight or flee) until I threw these two together!!!


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Sep 2, 2009)

Amazing videos from the both of you I'm starting to get more and more interested in pededs I really need to add some S. heros to my collection.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 2, 2009)

CodeWilster said:


> Actually they never fought until after mating, but it was usually just a quick terminal slap then they would flee from eachother until I separated them. I do have a nicer video camera but those videos I just posted were made using my digital camera. The round containers are the largest size of clear, pre-punched containers that superiorenterprise.com has. They work spectacularly for just about anything, especially larger pedes (although some of my S.s "Malaysian Giants" are longer than the diameter of the containers!!!) I am going to try to breed some of my other pedes (identical morphs though) only my last few tries have not been so great. I could never really figure out what a receptive female and a desperate male looked like (all the others would fight or flee) until I threw these two together!!!


Thanks Ppills.  Yeah they immediately don't like to be around each other right after.  I want to see some subspinipes vid.  What kind of digital camera did you use, the resolution looks good.  My camera is old and sometimes the zoom gets stuck, it won't zoom in as close as it used to with still pics.  It could kick the bucket any time so I'm kind of looking around.  It would be neat to see Xbabies but I'm wanting more to see arizonensis babies from a different one.  So, ..anybody.. do subspinipes shake their tail too, same basic behavior?


----------



## CodeWilster (Sep 2, 2009)

It's just a little Sony Cybershot or something like that I'll check when I get out of class. I keep the resolution turned all the way up and it is an awesome little inexpensive camera IMO. All of the pics and about half the vids I have I created with it.

I have many S. subspinipes but whenever I throw them together they touch eachother and run the other way. I will continue experimenting though. Some act more aggressive than others I've noticed. Seems like with how common they are they would be relatively easy to breed...we are obviously missing something....


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 2, 2009)

:clap: :clap: :clap: 

Sensational back to back vids, y'all!  You make it seem so easy.  

Regarding the subspinipes breeding attempts: I totally agree with CW on this.  Lots of defensive behavior; everytime they meet it's either a hasty retreat or snappy, brief posturing.  I've tried the identical morphs, de haani morphs, etc., etc. but it's always the same.  Sigh.


----------



## CodeWilster (Sep 3, 2009)

Well I don't have any footage of mating S. subspinipes yet but here's at least another genera and species mating behavior. They did this several times but never got any further. I'm going to feed them some more and start experimenting with "environmental changes" and I also will dry out the sub a bit (it's wetter than necessary). This is a sorry video compared to the others. I'll hopefully tape a good pairing soon. Here's a quick clip of Ethmostigmus trigonopodus "blueleg" flirtation  note the differences between the two, especially in girth...(you only really need to see the beginning of the vid)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jf6WCfqDDoU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jf6WCfqDDoU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## szappan (Sep 3, 2009)

zonbonzovi said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> Sensational back to back vids, y'all!  You make it seem so easy.


+1!  I couldn't have said it better than that!

Great stuff!!!  Very inspirational!!!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey CW- in regards to the E. trigonopodus mating attempt- what time of year was that?  I wonder if their is a seasonal element to centipede breeding & esp. for 'pedes of southern hemispheres: if the season is reversed or has anything to do with the rainy season.

Hey G- do you mind if this thread gets used for 'pede matin' vids?  It might save us all a bit of searching & inspire the other collectors (like me ) to turn off the boob tube & get to matin'.  Just didn't wat to jack it entirely w/o your blessing.  Cheers!


----------



## szappan (Sep 3, 2009)

I actually like to watch the boob tube before matin'... sometimes even during...  



			
				 zonbonzovi said:
			
		

> Just didn't wat to jack it entirely w/o your blessing.


oh, I don't think he'll mind...


----------



## CodeWilster (Sep 3, 2009)

zonbonzovi said:


> Hey CW- in regards to the E. trigonopodus mating attempt- what time of year was that?  I wonder if their is a seasonal element to centipede breeding & esp. for 'pedes of southern hemispheres: if the season is reversed or has anything to do with the rainy season.


You know zonbon I've been thinking the exact same thing. It seems rains (barometric pressure changes?) stimulate breeding in many animals, whether directly or indirectly. I've noticed countless times a lot of my Ts tend to molt and be more active in fall/spring whenever it rains where I live (the time of year we tend to get the most rain here). I haven't had pedes through the fall/winter/spring yet but we'll see what happens. I theorize that they will also be more active and receptive to eachother as soon as those clouds start coming. I think a well fed pair, placed together in a large black tub (darkness) with a few inches of substrate, with several hiding spots, high humidity and warmth, and during a wet stormy week, etc...might just be the trick!!!

Oh and to answer your question, lol, that vid was taken about 5 minutes before I posted it  (we'll see if they become more receptive as the fall comes!)


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 4, 2009)

zonbonzovi said:


> Hey CW- in regards to the E. trigonopodus mating attempt- what time of year was that?  I wonder if their is a seasonal element to centipede breeding & esp. for 'pedes of southern hemispheres: if the season is reversed or has anything to do with the rainy season.
> 
> Hey G- do you mind if this thread gets used for 'pede matin' vids?  It might save us all a bit of searching & inspire the other collectors (like me ) to turn off the boob tube & get to matin'.  Just didn't wat to jack it entirely w/o your blessing.  Cheers!



Yeah, throw them all the thread if there are more out there!


----------



## dtasrt_lk (Sep 4, 2009)

Great vids Galapoheros! (and CodeWilster too). The things I would do to have a heros.. :drool:


----------



## skips (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm so excited to see multiple people taking a crack at breeding.  I have no experience with breeding pedes, but I have bred dart frogs from the same latitude.  since within their range in south america there is a rainy and dry season, to get them to mate you vary three things--1.) photo period 2.) people often keep dry for a while and then "start the rainy season."  3.)minor temperature variation

Point being...find what the conditions are naturally for the breeding and non breeding season and recreate them.  If you keep a species at non breeding conditions for a while and suddenly switch to breeding conditions they may often hop right to getting it on.  

If E. trigonopodus is from tanzania--I think I read that earlier in the post--then you'd have locate the region the pede is from in tanzania.  the country ranges from semi arid desert to rain forest.


----------



## ZergFront (Sep 5, 2009)

Did they make the sperm web together? I thought that's what I was seeing in the later videos. :? Interesting. I never knew centipedes even make silk..


----------



## CodeWilster (Sep 6, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> Did they make the sperm web together? I thought that's what I was seeing in the later videos. :? Interesting. I never knew centipedes even make silk..


The male constructs it, she was just waiting for him to deposit the spermatophore. And I didn't know for the longest time either, pretty neat when you find out!!!


----------



## Satellite Rob (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Galapoheros + CodeWilster, 
I had a internet problem and I couldn't play videos until now.Galapoheros that 
was a great video and Cody that was a nice try.Was that your frist try breeding 
pedes.Pedes usually don't do what you want.But keep on trying.Your real close 
to getting that pair to breed.By the way Cody.You got it bad.Your our hooked 
on pedes and theres no going back.


----------



## CodeWilster (Sep 6, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> Hi Galapoheros + CodeWilster,
> I had a internet problem and I couldn't play videos until now.Galapoheros that
> was a great video and Cody that was a nice try.Was that your frist try breeding
> pedes.Pedes usually don't do what you want.But keep on trying.Your real close
> ...


Yeah I know Rob lol they are so friggin' awesome I can't help it. I have to really watch myself though. And I am not sure what vid you are talking about. My very first try breeding any pede was my first video (third post of this thread) and was a success....beginner's luck! Since then I have been sporadically throwing other pedes together. No luck on the others except for the E. trigo's did show some flirtation (so I posted it). And yeah they certainly do not exactly do what you want, except when feeding time comes around


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 6, 2009)

"Point being...find what the conditions are naturally for the breeding and non breeding season and recreate them."

This is the esp. tricky part, IME.  Not too many academics studying them & I'm guessing it's quite rare to see an actual mating in the wild.  I recall reading that E. trigonopodus "may" use abandoned termite mounds to mate in which would preclude observation unless you have NeoGeo's equipment/budget.  Fortunately, we do have the experience of various hobbyists that have had successful matings- it would be interesting to collect info. regarding the conditions in which these pairings were made as well as conditions observed when finding females on eggs in the wild.  Anybody down for a thread?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 7, 2009)

Had a good rain last night & the kids were pretty active, so a pairing was in order.  After 30 minutes of hide & seek, they settled down & the tapping of the terminals started.  They shifted into several different sections of the tank over about 2 hours.  Intermittently, the 'pede in front would pull forward, back up slightly & the rear 'pede would follow & continue tapping.  Unless I missed something, no spermatophore was deposited.  Here's some tappin':

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3b6nitJOkFI

Sorry for the caffeinated videography...


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 7, 2009)

That was interesting, I've never seen subspinipes sexual behavior before.  Did you see any terminal shaking?  As far as environmental conditions go, I cool down heros pedes in the winter, like I would native reptiles.  The rainy season for trops, right(?)  With heros pedes, I've seen that if one doesn't do much terminal shaking when it's being tapped on, it's usually been the same sex.


----------



## HaploFool (Sep 7, 2009)

Absolutely fascinating... thanks for posting this!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 8, 2009)

No pronounced terminal shaking...the "tapee" would spread its terminals farther apart as the tapping increased...nothing that can't be seen on Cinemax late night, really.  Looking at the monsoon seasons for the presumed locales that this ssp. comes from: coastal/central China mirrors the SW U.S. & Vietnam runs Dec-Feb.  Kinda narrows down a potential mating seasons if the "rain trigger" is accurate.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 8, 2009)

zonbonzovi said:


> No pronounced terminal shaking...the "tapee" would spread its terminals farther apart as the tapping increased...nothing that can't be seen on Cinemax late night, really.  QUOTE]
> 
> Ha!, lol!  If it was a male being tapped on, seems like there should have been some shakin goin on!  The tapping in the vid looked identical to heros, but who knows what the diff might be with other steps and subspinipes...  Hope to see more vid.


----------



## szappan (Sep 8, 2009)

zonbonzovi said:


> spread its terminals farther apart as the tapping increased...nothing that can't be seen on Cinemax late night, really


lol... nice one... 

And nice set-up you've got there!  Good luck with the matings!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 8, 2009)

"If it was a male being tapped on, seems like there should have been some shakin goin on!" 

I wish I could confirm by the behavior- maybe some Jerry Lee Lewis on the stereo next time?  Got a few more s. subs & s. de haani's to rotate in...

"And nice set-up you've got there! Good luck with the matings!"

Thanks-that's my favorite tank.  Next to the couch, climate controlled, always ready for an impromptu mating(with or w/o TV, LOL)


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Sep 8, 2009)

i only got to see there first vid, but it was cool!


----------



## szappan (Sep 9, 2009)

CodeWilster said:


> Here's a quick clip of Ethmostigmus trigonopodus "blueleg" flirtation  note the differences between the two, especially in girth...(you only really need to see the beginning of the vid)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jf6WCfqDDoU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jf6WCfqDDoU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


Hey CodeWilster!  (or anyone else for that matter),

After watching this vid again, I'm wondering if this isn't more of a territorial / dominance dispute that our good man Galapoheros detailed here.
There's so much for us to still learn about these guys, but is it at all possible that the smaller one was trying to size up the larger one... just speculating  :?


----------



## peterbourbon (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey,

first of all: Thanks for your fantastic work, the videos, especially Galapoheros' is epic! Well done!

For the last Ethmostigmus-video:
This indeed looks a bit like territorial dispute on the one hand, but I remember JGE Lewis wrote in his "biology of centipedes" that some Ethmostigmus species mate "directly" without all the webbing- and picking-up-stuff (as far as I remember correctly, maybe Andrew "cacoseraph" can confirm since he knows the book better than me).

Never seen that with my own eyes though, but maybe a useful idea.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## CodeWilster (Sep 9, 2009)

Interesting! I have about 4 of these and those two were the only to act that way, the others were very aggressive toward one another and would run away, bump into eachother, wrestle, run away again, etc. This was the only "mellow" pair that acted the way they did in the video and so I sort of assumed it was mating behavior, plus the noticeable distance in size and girth between them also made me somewhat confident. We'll see, I haven't put them together since but I will certainly try again very soon.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 9, 2009)

That was pretty cool!, and I'm betting there is a pair there, the smaller being the male like you were thinking.  That's the same behavior I see in the heros pedes(!) when they seem to be unsure about each other.  This is how it looks to me with the heros, if they are "out in the open" it looks like, no matter the sex, they are not going to be comfortable and will eventually get into a fight if they are in a confined area.  What looks necessary to me for a male heros, is a space he can crawl through that is small enough to keep the female from moving past him while he spins that web tunnel.  I think this is why they are found in broken up, rocky areas.  The female seems to keep trying to push the male now and then while, with his terminals, he acts like a traffic controller, or maybe a bouncer, pushing her back sometimes, until he says it's OK to go through.  I may be biased because I've only messed with heros breeding but I would bet it's the same for the trigs too.  I'd stack some rocks in there, or anything webbing will stick too and make semi-tight fitting places, it seems to be what makes them feel safe to escape the other too.  It looks like spaces to go through that are the leg span of the pede are good.  In the first vid in the thread, that is why you see me pick up and place that small rock where I did, I could see it needed to be tighter there for the webbing.  You can see that it was feeling for surface area with it's feet, that's when I put the rock there, that's when it seemed more comfortable to spin webbing.  I bet it's the same for most Scolopendra, not all of course, just speculating there.


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm planning on attempting some breeding soon with S. subspinipes "de haani" and S. alterans "Haiti" and I was wondering whats the best way to break up fights without losing a pede or being bitten.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 9, 2009)

I use chopsticks and tongs.  I think I have "breaking a fight" vid somewhere, but I never posted it.  I'll look for it.  If I find it, I'll post it here.


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Galapoheros I would be nice to see that video if you can find it.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 10, 2009)

I found it, it's real short because I had to drop the camera and rip them apart, I will try to remember to upload it later but you can't see much.  I saw a lot more later after the camera was turned off as I tried to separate them.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 10, 2009)

I looked at the short vid again, it's really pretty worthless, it wouldn't do any good to post it.  I couldn't hold the camera and take them apart at the same time.


----------



## szappan (Sep 11, 2009)

Ask Santa for a tripod


----------

